# Bad Poll Re CC on Homepage



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

I wanted to vote in the poll on the front page regarding CC but cannot as it is so badly worded and could give a badly scewed result. Two questions are being asked in one and whilst you may not agree with one part you cannot place a vote for the part you agree with with out agreeing to the other. Is whoever placed this poll going to write the one for joining the 'United States of Europe'????


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I agree.
It reads as though you are being asked if you are a CC Member and ALSO if you are unhappy with the service they give to Motorhomers.

Then when you think about it there is only one question because it can't be aimed at non-members. 

It might have read better like this:-
Are you a CC Member who is unhappy etc........

But as I said it is ok if you read carefully.


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Take your point, thanks for that clarification. Perhaps I was not being open minded enough I felt it was designed to give a scewed result.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Paulway said:


> Take your point, thanks for that clarification. Perhaps I was not being open minded enough I felt it was designed to give a scewed result.


I agree with you PW now that my attention has been drawn to it. I cannot see the result being any use.

While AS point is true to a point, i.e. you have to be a member of the CC to be unhappy with it, you leave out unhappy CC ex members who buggered off because they were unhappy with it.

And who ticks the No box. A non member who is happy with it? 8O


----------

